# Website for Kevin Duncan



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Coming soon. The family thinks it is a wonderful thing that so many 2 coolers want to help out.
I am having a site built as i type it should be up and running very soon. We are setting it up so you can go on and make a donation to Kevins family. Thanks 2coolers 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

The site is now up and running. 
Please visit and sign in on guest book.

There is also a link for making Donations if you so choose.

Big Thank You for all involved in making this happen. Thanks to my brother Scott (snapperhead03) for donating his time and expenses in creating the site for us.

God Bless All

http://kevinduncanmemorial.org/

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

When I log into PayPal it asked me for a email address or phone number to send funds to...........Something I'm not doing right?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

rglide09 said:


> When I log into PayPal it asked me for a email address or phone number to send funds to...........Something I'm not doing right?


Please try again it is asking for your email to send receipt.
Thank you

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Done donation sent!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Robert, 

Thank you and your brother for the website. It's means a lot.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Donation sent. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Robert and Scott!!!!!!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Worked when I tried it again, thanks for setting this up. Donation sent.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm glad to see this up so quickly. I have posted in the guestbook and made a donation to the family. 
God Bless the family and friends of Git$um......may he RIP.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*lx22f/c* , thanks for making it so easy.

Donald Hornick
aka Whitebassfisher


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the webpage Robert. But I noticed a few dove feather on my keyboard after posting.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work on the website.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Donation sent. God bless.
Dan Cavazos III


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Donation sent via PayPal.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Wish I could do more*

Donation Sent.


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Donation and prayers sent. God bless


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

donation sent and guestbook signed. unfortunately I won't be able to attend the services.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert ,Thanks to you and your brother for the web page.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Just tragic. God bless.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Donation sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent from here too.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Donation sent ,guest book signed.RIP Git$um.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Donation sent, he will be missed.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Rob and Scott for getting on this so quick. Kevin was a great guy.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Donation sent. Thank you to all my friends and coworkers for there donations as well. We did a benefit to raise a little money for the family. And a big thanks to the people that made this website happen.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Still unbelievable. This site is amazing.


----------

